# Solved: Internet Suddenly Became Slow



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello, I have a Belkin N+ Wireless Router (F5D8235-4) and the loading times when I'm on the Internet is slow, it used to fast. I've tried using Firefox, Chrome, Opera but the loading is slow on every browser, I've also tried on different computers but still the same thing. My router is already updated to the latest firmware and the following are my router's settings:

Wireless Channel: 8
Extension Channel: 4 (12 is an option)
Wireless Mode: 802.11n only (other options on the list: 802.11g&802.11b, and 802.11b&802.11g&802.11n)
Bandwidth: 20/40MHz (20MHz only is an option)
Broadcast SSID is checked
Protected Mode is OFF
WMM is Enabled

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets see an xirrus screen shot and then change the following 
change to a mixed mode 
802.11b&802.11g&802.11n
also change to 20Mhz (20MHz only is an option)
and remove any wireless security

see if that makes any difference

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for replying. My router is not password protected and I did as you said, I changed the wireless mode to 802.11b&802.11g&802.11n and the bandwidth to 20MHz. I checked my router's signal and it's -38 dBm and the transmit rate is 65. As for the program I couldn't download it because I'm using a Mac so is there a similar one for Mac OS X? Thanks.

EDITED: I'm seeing quite an improvement in terms of the loading times. Definitely not as slow yet not as fast as it was before but you said a signal of -70 dBm is ideal, how can I increase my connections signal?

EDITED: Signal decreased, is that normal? Was -38 dBm, now -35 dBm.

**Signal went up to -40 dBm right after I submitted my second EDITED post.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

note its a - so 
-73 is a weaker signal than -38 which is a good strong signal 

there is a monitor on that xirrus site for mac


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

If it's a strong signal then why do Internet pages take some time to load. I don't understand.

I just noticed that the pages that are slow to load open quickly when I come back to them later. For example: I typed nytimes.com in the address and it wouldn't load. I keep getting the icon that the page is loading but all I see is a blank page, and when I get back to it after 5 minutes or so and click the refresh button the page loads very quickly. Some pages sites load faster than others and for some I have to click refresh to make them open fast.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you say this occurs on any PC that is connected to the router 

if you connect a PC to the modem directly - do the web pages now load


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think you understand me correctly. The web pages load but they take some time. 

Oh and I forgot to add that I just checked Xirrus.com and I couldn't find one specifically for Mac just Windows I even tried googling. Could you please post a link to the download.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

modified question
if you connect a PC to the modem directly - do the web pages now load quickly


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

Web pages load faster when my laptop is connected directly to the router. But I don't want to use an ethernet cable to connect to the Internet. I just want to know why is it that the Internet connection suddenly started to become so slow during the past 5 days (some web pages load slow not all). The router is a year old. Do you suggest that I change my router's settings and if so what do you think I should change. I appreciate any info given.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Web pages load faster when my laptop is connected directly to the router.


 faster or as fast as they used to load

Sounds like a wireless issue on the router

you have a separate modem correct ?

I would do a full power cycle and also look at resetting the router and then reconfiguring - so make a note of any settings in the router

if you have a PC can you run xirrus and show a screen shot - or the mac version on the site - so we can see what other wireless signals and channels being used are

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Mac OS
http://www.xirrus.com/library/downloads/XirrusWiFiMonitorMacOSWidget1.01.widget.zip


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

No they load faster but not as fast as before. And yes I have a separate modem. I installed Xirrus and took a screenshot but I don't think it would of much use. I can only see my router's channel but not others. And there isn't a a tab called 'Network' I can click on. It's just a small widget that displays my router's info only and the SSID's of other nearby router's but nothing more. If you want I can post the screenshot for you to see what I mean. I saw the tutorial and the Windows version is completely different. The Mac widget lags a lot and is useless and is nothing compared to it.

Oh there's a software very similar to Xirrus for Mac users called iStumbler. I'll post a screenshot of it instead.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

just confirm you connected the PC directly to the modem and carried out the powercycle and the pages are still not loading as fast as they used to 
In which case - there maybe a problem with the modem or the line 
try a speedtest.net and a pingtest.net and post results

next call the ISP and ask them to carry out a line quality test


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm going to power cycle and restore it to the factory (default) settings. But will I have to update my router to the latest firmware again. Or will the firmware stay the same.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> But will I have to update my router to the latest firmware again. Or will the firmware stay the same.


 the firmware will stay the same 
BUT 
we are talking about the modem or the router ?

my test is just with the modem and nothing to do with the router at this stage


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

Wait now I'm confused, aren't modems and routers the same. I have this router http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=459640


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> aren't modems and routers the same.


 No , they can be combination units
I was going by your response here



> And yes I have a separate modem.


also that model requires a modem to be connected to the yellow socket on the back - labelled modem 
http://www.belkin.com/uk/support/article/?lid=enu&pid=F5D8235uk4&aid=14364&scid=0

describe how you are connected to the internet - via a telephone line or a cable into your home, and whats connected from there to the router

user manual here http://cache-www.belkin.com/support/dl/pm00736ea-usermanual_uk.pdf


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry I thought they're the same thing. I have an RJ45 connected in one of the router's 4 ports the other end of the RJ45 is in a wall like literally in a hole I can't remove it. And there's also a modem cable in the router's modem port. I connect to the Internet wirelessly, there aren't any cables connected to my computer.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I have an RJ45 connected in one of the router's 4 ports the other end is in a wall like literally the other end is in a hole I can't remove it.


 and where does that go ?


> And a modem cable in the router's modem port.


and where does the other end go ?


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

Take a look at these images I took. Obviously the first picture is the RJ45 cable and I have no idea where it goes.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - well it looks like the router is supplying a connection somewhere else - OR its getting a connection and the modem is not needed

I would disconnect the modem connection and connect that into a PC instead and then see if you get an internet connection - post an ipconfig /all with the modem connection connected to your PC

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

Which end of the modem cable should I connect the computer to? Do I disconnect the end that is connected to the router's modem port and connect it in my computer instead or do I leave the one that's in the router and take the end that is connected to the Internet socket instead and put that in my computer.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

take the cable out from the router end - yellow socket its going to 
then plug that into the PC 
so now you have the PC with a cable connected to that Wall Plate socket


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

I have 2 questions regarding what you asked me to do
1. I connected the modem to my computer. Says that it's connected but Internet doesn't work, it doesn't seem to be connected although it says it is. Anyway, I typed in the command and I got the results on Notepad. All I have to do is copy it here.
2. Are you sure it's safe to post the results on a public forum?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I have 2 questions regarding what you asked me to do
> 1. I connected the modem to my computer. Says that it's connected but Internet doesn't work, it doesn't seem to be connected although it says it is. Anyway, I typed in the command and I got the results on Notepad. All I have to do is copy it here.
> 2. Are you sure it's safe to post the results on a public forum?


Yes its fine - ipconfig /all are asked for and posted on almost all threads here


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-FB-56-AB-FA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5c60:612e:1234:153c:4f36:1760:51a1(Preferred) 
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2002:5c60:612e:1234:20fa:f7d0:25d5:3221(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::153c:4f36:1760:51a1%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.22(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 30, 2011 4:38:16 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 27, 2020 4:38:06 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::222:75ff:fe60:5d74%11
192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 318776059
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-F8-8B-31-00-1D-BA-B8-2C-B6
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-BA-B8-2C-B6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1d35:8d1b:cc52:73ce%10(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.115.206(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218110592
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-F8-8B-31-00-1D-BA-B8-2C-B6
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{5BDA1E49-8D91-4108-98F6-73CF51EB58E5}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so thats not picking anything up - and you are still connected on the wireless to router - so turn the router off

I would expect to get an IP from that modem cable , if it was doing anything 

Now connect the PC to the other cable thats just going into the wall - switch pc off and restart with it plugged in and lets see an ipconfig /all


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

Wait now I have to do the same thing but with the other end of the modem cable? I have to take the end of the cable (that is connected to the wall socket) and put that in my computer? But I should have the router on and not off like you're telling me to do.

Oh wait I think I got what you meant, I disconnect the RJ45 cable that's connected to the router and put that in my computer right? And the router should be turned off not on?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, i want to test the other cable , that is just disappearing into the wall - and see if that is actually the signal for interent and your router is being used as just a switch 

and yes turn the router off - so we do not pick up the wireless signal at all 

and post another ipconfig /sll


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-FB-56-AB-FA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-BA-B8-2C-B6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1d35:8d1b:cc52:73ce%10(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.115.206(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218110592
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-F8-8B-31-00-1D-BA-B8-2C-B6
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{5BDA1E49-8D91-4108-98F6-73CF51EB58E5}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK so I'm at a loss now - niether of those cables provided a IP address - put both the cables back into the router and then lets see the status in the router configuration pages and if that is picking up an ipaddress 

who installed the router ?


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

I went into my router's page and I can see the router's IP address. Is it safe for the MAC address, IP address, DNS, etc. and anything on the Status page (LAN settings, WLAN settings, Internet Settings) to be visible for others?. So can I print screen and post the image on here? And what do you mean by who installed the router?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yea - you can post images here safely 
I was looking for the status page with the connection information 

who decided to add the two connections and why , what do they do ?


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

Some guy that woks at the ISP company. Are you looking for something like this? http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/img/2006/belkinn1/04.jpg

Note: This is an image I got from Google, I'll post my router's status page after you clarify that.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes , thats it


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

Here it is 


I called the guy who installed the router. I just remembered that the RJ45 cable that goes right into the wall is for the router that is downstairs.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so that is a modem connection and the status looks OK 

disconnect the cable that goes to the modem downstairs - does that speed things up when connected to the router


----------



## LadyW (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you so very much etaf for your help and patience, I got it running like it used to before. I cleared and resetted my router as though it's new. I logged into the router web interface and resetted the router to the factory settings, chose my connection type and entered my ISP's username and password. Thanks again!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

